

Who named Silicon Valley? - subdane
http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/who-named-silicon-valley/?sbd

======
drallison
Another useful resource on this and other Silicon Valley issues:
[http://forum.stanford.edu/carolyn/](http://forum.stanford.edu/carolyn/)

